# What Lawn Weed is this ?



## Mom In Charge (Jul 18, 2009)

1manner, this is a terrific website! But for the answer to your question, try UBCGardens. I swear they can ID anything. I thought I was good with plants but those readers are botanists and LOVE a challenge. Warning: they are honest. If you love a plant, you'll probably find out it has terribile traits and everyone else would rip it out.


----------



## Tess (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like Virginia Buttonweed to me. Don't take my word for it though 


(I had a horrible problem with this weed. Here's a little info on it:
http://apps.caes.uga.edu/urbanag/Home&Garden/indexFS.cfm?storyid=2541
Last year, I tried herbicides. No luck--it's insane how quickly it grows and spreads. This year, I hand pulled them as they emerged. A huge pain but it was free and it's worked.)


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Weed and Feed does nothing to it. So not a broadleaf weed.


An erroneous presumption. Just to ask- how do you define a "broadleaf weed?" And how did you apply the Weed and Feed?

PS
I agree that it is buttonweed.


----------



## 1manner (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually the weed in question is Japanese stiltgrass (sometimes called "annual jewgrass"). It is not a broad leaf weed. I do know the difference. THanks for the "help". Diagnosis provided by head of Univ. of Tenn. Agricultural Department.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

"For extensive stiltgrass infestations, use of a systemic herbicide such as glyphosate (e.g., Roundup Pro®) is a practical and effective method if used with some caution."
http://www.nps.gov/plants/alien/fact/mivi1.htm

"Microstegium is a warm season grass which can be controlled with pre-emergent herbicides targeted for crabgrass. Post emergent controls can also be successful, such as Calcium acid metanearsonate 8.4% Ortho "Weed-b-Gon" Crabgrass killer for lawns".[3]"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microstegium_vimineum

"

*Chemical- *
​​For extensive infestations, where mechanical methods are not feasible, a systemic​ 
herbicide like glyphosate (e.g., Roundup), an herbicidal soap that kills the plants back (e.g., Scythe)​ 
and herbicides specific to annual grasses may be a more effective choice."
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/fhp/invasive_plants/weeds/japanese_stiltweed.pdf ​


I have to wonder why these common products weren't tried as well. If we just want to kill it, plain old "Roundup" should have worked according to these sites. And why


> It is not a broad leaf weed. I do know the difference.


 someone who knows the difference would use a broadleaf "weed and feed" on something that is not a broadleaf weed. Or, is there a new "weed and feed" product out that is for non-broadleaf weeds? I'm always willing to learn about new products.​ 
Since this is a DIY forum, it is reasonable to consider that not everyone who posts on here asking for help is as knowledgeable as the OP, inasmuch as a resume' was not included with the question. Maybe future "help" requests should be directed to UT. Or, as I have often suggested, take a sample of one's weed, bug, disease, etc to the local county extension office. If the problem is common locally, they will usually be very familiar with it. At least that is the case with my local office.​


----------



## Tess (Aug 3, 2009)

1manner said:


> Actually the weed in question is Japanese stiltgrass (sometimes called "annual jewgrass"). It is not a broad leaf weed. I do know the difference. THanks for the "help". Diagnosis provided by head of Univ. of Tenn. Agricultural Department.


You're welcome :yes:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks green and lush to me. Why do you want to kill it?


----------



## jewgrass (Aug 14, 2011)

*weed*

I have spent thousands over the years replanting and spraying. My lawn looks just like yours. The plant is annual jewgrass and you can find out more about it at the Vrginia Tech Extension site.

I expect to aggressively get rid of it this year.


----------

